# Cops scared the crap outta me last night!!!



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

So I let the girl out last night around midnight 3 of them anyway to use the bathroom while I brought some trash out. Well Cheza started freaking out at the back corner of my yard barking growling and going nuts so I told her to leave it and shut up she did for a moment them looked back and went wild again. This time I see there is someone back there and there shining a spotlight at us (I couldn’t see who as it was pitch black besides the bright white spot light pointed at my dog). I thought it was the guy that just moved into the house in front of my property (I’m in a garage apartment behind the actual house) since they just bought the place. Well I hear a guy yell “GET YOUR DOGS IN THE HOUSE” so I do because cheza had lost her little mind. Then I come back out because if it was the guy that bought the house I had some beef with him as they finalized the sale Dec 1st yet have not come to speak with me at all, not even high my name is yada yada you pay me rent now or anything, so to yell at me first meeting no sir that just would not do.
So when I come back out the guy yells “GET BACK IN THE HOUSE!!!’ and I promptly yell back “who ARE YOU” right as about 5 men and at least two Sheppard walk into my flood lights screaming “WHERE THE COPS!!!!!”. 
Well needless to say I got my tush back in the house locked the doors and turned the lights off lol. But the whole thing got me so flustered I mean if Cheza would have actually charged them or there dogs they would have shot her. Oh man this just makes my heart stop, stomach turn and me soooo upset I KNOW they would have shot her and hell they would have had every right to as she was acting “aggressive’ (I know it was being protective but all they would see is a pit growling and barking at them)! But dagum it if they would have just said from the beginning “Sheriffs office get the dogs inside maim” me and my dog would have went inside and no exited again!
Bleh well the dogs where on some track which leads me to believe whoever they where tracking went through my yard to so I guess I’m glad I met the cop not whoever they where after!!! A few min after I went back inside a helicopter started to come around with the spotlight all in my yard and surrounding area so I’m assuming someone got shot or killed as they don’t do that intense of a search if someone just beat there wife up or robbed someone. 
Well long story short I got the crap scared out of me thinking about my baby girl getting shot trying to protect me like a dumb little mutt. And I discovered this morning when I couldn’t find Lucy or cheza after letting them out to potty that the way the cops and or criminal entered my yard (most likely the cops as criminal normally jump) was by ripping out like 6 planks from my privacy fence so the girls had a grand ole time exploring my neighbors yard this morning. 
I hope they caught whoever they wore after and on a more spiteful note I hope one if not all of the cops stepped in dog crap for tearing my fence down making me have to repair it now. :hammer:


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

omg Ariel, I am sorry to hear this happened, lmaoo at the cops steppin in dog poo, I wish the same thing. I amglad you all are safe though. Hugs


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

I can guarantee they'd step in crap in my yard...lol


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

apbtmom76 said:


> omg Ariel, I am sorry to hear this happened, lmaoo at the cops steppin in dog poo, I wish the same thing. I amglad you all are safe though. Hugs


awww thanks your hugs always make it better :hug:



cEElint said:


> I can guarantee they'd step in crap in my yard...lol


lol they prob did, i suck at picking it up lol when you have like an acer that just alot of space to cover


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Dagum is an understatement girl! Glad ya'll are safe, holidays are a crazy time especially for Duval >.<


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

Lex's Guardian said:


> Dagum is an understatement girl! Glad ya'll are safe, holidays are a crazy time especially for Duval >.<


ya i know they are but it still scared me, did you hear what happened? I'm still clueless


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Aireal said:


> ya i know they are but it still scared me, did you hear what happened? I'm still clueless


My guess would be a crazy crackhead or B&E but I didn't see anything on the news. My aunt & cousin's live in J-ville & might know but haven't heard anything.

A few nights ago we had a chopper with search light in our neighborhood shining in ppl's yards & houses. Just gotta make sure you have pepper spray on you


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

Creepy thank goodness you ran in to the cops and not the criminal.


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

that's scary as heck thank God you and the doggies are alright...


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

ya it was scary i think the thing that got me all tore up though was the fact that could have been the end of cheza for doing nothing more than going outside for last potties =X. It would have absolutly boke my heart and there would have been nothing i could have done about it!


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

Do you have a fenced yard? I don't get it sorry I just had lunch and my brain is slowing down.


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

david if you read the bottom of the post you will see the cops ripped down about 5-6 planks from the privacy fency so they and there dogs could keep on whatever trail they where on at the back of yard. I think I may call the city tonight see if they will have someone come fix it since it is the cops fault my fence is now tore down.


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

Aireal said:


> david if you read the bottom of the post you will see the cops ripped down about 5-6 planks from the privacy fency so they and there dogs could keep on whatever trail they where on at the back of yard. I think I may call the city tonight see if they will have someone come fix it since it is the cops fault my fence is now tore down.


I thought the robber did that, so they actually torned down your fence and trespassed your private property? that is ridiculuous!! I wouldn't let them get away with that. They would have shot your dog no ifs or butts... that's terrible.


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

davidfitness83 said:


> I thought the robber did that, so they actually torned down your fence and trespassed your private property? that is ridiculuous!! I wouldn't let them get away with that. They would have shot your dog no ifs or butts... that's terrible.


nope plus most criminals won't tear down a fence expecally if there being chased by the cops, it's faster to jump it and slows the cops down. Ya Imma call the city tonight, I am really glad cheza came back to me when i called her man it could have been SO MUCH WORST!!!


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

Ariel, let us know what the city says about that, and I can't beleive they didn't tell you, I mean realyl they even knew you had dogs, what would have happened if the neighbors yard wasn't fenced, I mean come on people. I am truely glad you all are ok. More hugs


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

I have sings posted all over my windows to beware of dogs. Maybe you can set up some signs on your fence facing the outside so they know you have dogs inside. If the cops saw this they would have called you before ripping your fence maybe.


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

ya i would but they actually came through my fence from my neighbors back yard, kinda pointless puting a sign in there yard they know i have multiple dogs lol

good news thought my landlord already fixed my fence :woof:


----------



## duckyp0o77 (Dec 5, 2008)

umm. forget being skurrd. i'd be freakin P'O'd after discovering my fence was tore up by the cops!


----------



## PerfectPit (Aug 2, 2010)

Wow that is crazy. My mom has had a few incidents of the police driving through her property or coming onto her property during a chase ( she lives next to 2 apartment complexes but someone always knocks on her door and tells her to stay inside that they are on her property. It scares the crap out of her but at least she knows what all the lights and noise is about. Glad nothing bad happened.


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

You got lucky. REAL lucky. Most would have shot her just for barking.
I think the only reason they didn't was because you were there. I'm so glad to hear everything turned out ok.


----------



## ashes (Jul 7, 2010)

Dang girl glad ur ok but I guess a broken fence is better than a thief doing god knows wat....and the damage he can cause. Glad ur ok


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

duckyp0o77 said:


> umm. forget being skurrd. i'd be freakin P'O'd after discovering my fence was tore up by the cops!


well yes that did tick me off BUT I am not ignorant to the fact that my dogs life came very close to an end the other night for doing nothing more than protecting me. Cops shoot first and ask questions later around here and you can believe me if they where on someones trail no dog was going to stand in there way so i was scared for my dog not myself and i wasn't scared untill after the fact when it hit me. fences can be replaced but there is no other cheza out there!!!



PerfectPit said:


> Wow that is crazy. My mom has had a few incidents of the police driving through her property or coming onto her property during a chase ( she lives next to 2 apartment complexes but someone always knocks on her door and tells her to stay inside that they are on her property. It scares the crap out of her but at least she knows what all the lights and noise is about. Glad nothing bad happened.


ugh, i wish they had warned me but i don't think they where excepting me and the grils to be outside when they busted through my fence seeing as how late it was



Xiahko said:


> You got lucky. REAL lucky. Most would have shot her just for barking.
> I think the only reason they didn't was because you were there. I'm so glad to hear everything turned out ok.


yes maam i did and i count my blessing for it, I'm glad she didn't go after them she prob stoped 50ft from them and just stood between them and me barking her little head off, i think this would be a totally diffrent story if she had actually gone up to them 



ashes said:


> Dang girl glad ur ok but I guess a broken fence is better than a thief doing god knows wat....and the damage he can cause. Glad ur ok


thank you me too!!!!


----------

